# Coder en Swift sur iOS



## roquebrune (6 Août 2017)

Bonjour

Pensez vous que coder en swift sera possible sur iPad ?
Sans devoir avoir un mac
Actuellement c’est impossible d’installer Xcode


----------



## USB09 (6 Août 2017)

Trouvé ceci, site et application iOS :
http://dringend.cc/


----------



## roquebrune (6 Août 2017)

étonnant ! merci


----------



## USB09 (7 Août 2017)

Il y a aussi l'application d'Apple je pense.


----------



## roquebrune (7 Août 2017)

non rien pour IOS a part Swift Playgrounds mais ce n'est pas pour faire des app sur ipad


----------



## USB09 (8 Août 2017)

Je pense que tu peux coder mais pas compiler une application. Il y a peut être des solutions en ligne.


----------



## roquebrune (8 Août 2017)

Coder oui , le code c’ est jamais que du texte


----------

